# Dissertation research - hydrotherapy please help



## flame96 (29 December 2017)

Hello all, 

a bit of an odd request

I am currently completing my degree in business with marketing.

My Current module, Business investigation requires me to carry out primary research, my project is to investigate the feasibility of setting up an equine hydrotherapy centre in the south west. To do this I need to gain some feedback on people's views on hydrotheraphy and the costs etc. 

with that in mind if the following applies to you could you please fill out my survey at the link below

To qualify for the survey 
You must have own/loan/care for horses
You must be over 18 
You must live in the Westcountry (Devon/Cornwall/Somerset/Dorset)

This would be a huge help to my project and I would be very grateful the survey should only take you about 10 mins.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/BJ68QNJ 

Please feel free to share this post if you wish as well
image: https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/images/smilies/smile-new.png

 Thank you in advance.

Any questions please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## flame96 (2 January 2018)

thank you to those who have completed the survey so far, I have about another week to get the results in before I really need to crack on with the analysis, so please if you haven't done this I would really appericate it. 

Also to Add you can be from wilts and glos as well to count for the south-west. The survey should only take 5-6mins according to survey monkey, the 2nd to the last page is the most important right now as I have limited responses for this sections and it regards the business forcasting which is very important for my essay. 

If anyone has any questions/comments/issues please let me know. 

Thanks H


----------

